# دورة فوق الممتازة في برمجة avr بواسطة bascom avr



## mrfox (9 فبراير 2011)

أرجو التثبيت دورة bascom avr من جامعة حلب للأستاذ وليد بليد ممتازة وشاملة http://www.slideshare.net/alawail/documents


----------

